# Ready for winter (got the plow installed)



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of my 54" WARN plow installed on my Suzuki Eiger. I'm ready for winter.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. Why didn't you get a 60" blade? 400cc is plenty big enough for a 60" blade.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Same here, looks good but you may be wishing you went bigger.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am going to make my plow into a 60". my current plow is a 54" and want bigger. my 500cc will handl eit just fine.


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

I wanted to stay in between the 48" and the 60". I don't think six inches will kill me.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice plow you should make some wings for it. i only have a 42inch plow on my rancher which is way to small so i will be building some wings soon. we are supposed to be getting our first snow tonight so i guess i better build them soon


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

mercer_me;618226 said:


> Looks good. Why didn't you get a 60" blade? 400cc is plenty big enough for a 60" blade.


It really depends on what he uses it for..

Personally I use mine mainly for sidewalks. So 48 is almost perfect.

When I do a decent sized driveway.. I really wish it was bigger though lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You don't think 6" will make a big diference now but when you start plowing you find out 6" can take hours out of plowing time.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

i have a 48 on mine and now i think its perfect


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

i could never plow with an atv


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

Enzo;619712 said:


> i could never plow with an atv


That was pretty random :yow!:.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Hows the ground clearance on the plow brackets if you wanted to remove the plow and go wheelin? i have a swisher set up on mine and even with plow off the remaining hardware kills my ground clearance


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

I could use that on my patio


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

MAR4CARS;627771 said:


> Hows the ground clearance on the plow brackets if you wanted to remove the plow and go wheelin? i have a swisher set up on mine and even with plow off the remaining hardware kills my ground clearance


You lose like 1 inch of clearance.. maybe 1.5


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

Yea, it is not much at all.


----------

